# over for forum narcissist - nibba do NOT enter



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

just came back to fill up my COPE supplement stack and it happens that in the area is at the moment the biggest filmfestival in germany - BERLINALE

ive totally forgotten about until i heard a loud noise, which turned out to jbs/women screaming

my initial thoughts that some guy is going ER or that there was a fire somewhere and people are dying...i was terrified for a few seconds before i realised what was going on.

but it were just jbs screaming in pure joy and ecstasy. i could hear them 10mins before i saw them. there were waiting at the redcarpet (probably for hours already) for celebrity chad.
just to see him for a few seconds, to get an autograph or the priviledge to suck celebrity cock at the aftershow party

i forgot to took a pic when i was directly there but just before i entered the subway station i took this one







you can see the BERLINALE sign in the background

and in that moment i realised sth. i realised what a weak narcissism supply the internet leave alone a forum is - you spend a certain amount of time here, share your stories just to get a "mirin your tinder matches, mirin your clavicle length, slayer" from some loser who lives half around the globe in a shack in slum in kalkutta.


this is the weakest supply of narcissism - thus a safe space for fallen narcissist. people who may do decent on parties on tinder, who are somehow popular in their surburbam highschool. which is impressiv on the misc and incelsphere but already nothing worth mentioning in real life.

whose time is about to end when they face the workcel lifestyle and whose biggest slaying "achievements" will be a two affairs at the office with an internship

who already getting mogged by some local hs school quarterback jocks who use the internet EXCLUSIVELY for social media. and this very short for the reason alone the opportunity costs of wasting their time on the internet is way to high to them.

who even get mogged by scrawny german actors noone even heard of.

leave alone real celebreties:






can you imagine the rush, can you imagine the validation? can you imagine that feel when 70k people scream your name?


you cant. and you never will. you will never have this.


its over for forum narcissist. might never even begun.

for every incel you mog here are 2 gigachads outthere in real life. waiting and ready to mog.


just lol when you are good looking and waste your time here with karthik and ranjeed


which brings me to the following question;

@Nibba i saw your pics, you are good looking - so what form of mentall illness do you have that you waste your time here? do you even realise how high the opportunity costs are for you?

its actually a shame bc you seem a good dude


it might be ogre for you tiggy tbh ngl


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

To fucking long didn’t read


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> To fucking long didn’t read



you should only read this if youre psl rating over 4/10


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Arceus300 also needs to be tagged.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Nibba


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 9, 2019)

need to just never waste time on getting irrelevant online validation, it doesnt compare with irl


----------



## SHARK (Feb 9, 2019)

Yea I've said before that I think you have to be a little narcissistic to be on this website. ESPECIALLY if you're good looking like a lot of members here, who won't be satisfied until they mog prime Brad Pitt or something


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not reading this shit I just scrolled and saw one direction


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

He's not really a narc, though. If girls showered me with attention, I'd feel good about myself also.


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> need to just never waste time on getting irrelevant online validation, it doesnt compare with irl




its even worse if you really good looking bc the time you waste here would be better spend in real life to work on status to get more high quality real life validation

if i were @Nibba i would be outthere sucking dicks of all gay hollywood producers to get role in a movie or whatever.


Psychonaut said:


> I'm not reading this shit I just scrolled and saw one direction



like i said its only relevant when you are above 4/10 psl so dont worry


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> like i said its only relevant when you are above 4/10 psl so dont worry


Are you saying I'm not? You don't even know what I look like you autist


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> @Nibba i saw your pics, you are good looking - so what form of mentall illness do you have that you waste your time here? do you even realise how high the opportunity costs are for you?


Lol you just came to this forum. The guys I have from snap here are some of the coolest dudes I've met, and some of the best looking too. Anyway, I always tell people that criticize my time of this site this: I'm in a large frat at uni, I'm in pre-med/pharmacy (undergrad then med school); currently have 4.0 GPA. If u don't believe me I can link my transcript; going to school on MENSA scholarship; was a 2 time all American athlete in HS. I have the certificates to prove it if you want those too; I have a beautiful girlfriend that loves me; I have a great physique cuz I lift 2 hours a day 5 days a week and eat right; I'm nearly 6'4 with a huge frame; oh and did I mention I'm on student council for my large uni?

Well if I can kill my time here all day during the week with all that in mind and you can't? Well you're just not as good at life as I am. Simple as that. Everyone I have on snap or insta from here can vouche for me too.

I liked your comment about jocks mogging me. Funny considering I WAS AND AM one of those people. Anyway, you don't really know shit about me or the forum it seems, so good day. Gonna study for my chem exam now. Peace


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> @Arceus300 also needs to be tagged.




i think i saw him

he is just delusional. would even get mogged at a normal college campus.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

This guy is a massive faggot thinking people have to be ugly to warrant their amount of posts on here. Lol fuck off idiot.


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol you just came to this forum. The guys I have from snap here are some of the coolest dudes I've met, and some of the best looking too. Anyway, I always tell people that criticize my time of this site this: I'm in a large frat at uni, I'm in pre-med/pharmacy (undergrad then med school); currently have 4.0 GPA. If u don't believe me I can link my transcript; going to school on MENSA scholarship; was a 2 time all American athlete in HS. I have the certificates to prove it if you want those too; I have a beautiful girlfriend that loves me; I have a great physique cuz I lift 2 hours a day 5 days a week and eat right; I'm nearly 6'4 with a huge frame; oh and did I mention I'm on student council for my large uni?
> 
> Well if I can kill my time here all day during the week with all that in mind and you can't? Well you're just not as good at life as I am. Simple as that. Everyone I have on snap or insta from here can vouche for me too.
> 
> I liked your comment about jocks mogging me. Funny considering WAS AND AM one of those people. Anyway, you don't really know shit about me or the forum it seems, so good day. Gonna study for my chem exam now. Peace



exactly the triggered reaction i expected ngl

noone of this bad but noone of this is sth i would tell my grandchildren either


like i said: for every incel you mog here there are 2 chads in real life who mogs you bro


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tags @Nibba

DO NOT ENTER THIS THREAD NIBBA


@rickfoley this is true for everything in life. If you cant be fucked to even try because you know you wont be the best you dont deserve it anyway


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Tags @Nibba
> 
> DO NOT ENTER THIS THREAD NIBBA


This kind of a piss poor attempt to call me out when you don't even know me


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Are you saying I'm not? You don't even know what I look like you autist




cage

imagine being so easily triggered then

i knew this thread would blow up


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> cage
> 
> imagine being so easily triggered then
> 
> i knew this thread would blow up


Well people new to a forum they know nothing about shitting on the users tends to piss me off yeah


----------



## badromance (Feb 9, 2019)

just use this forum to waste time and cope
what's the point of arguing with others
anyone can do whatever he wants


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> just use this forum to waste time and cope
> what's the point of arguing with others
> anyone can do whatever he wants


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> you should only read this if youre psl rating over 4/10



I am above 4psl and I’m still not reading this shit


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I am above 4psl and I’m still not reading this shit


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Well people new to a forum they know nothing about shitting on the users tends to piss me off yeah



it was too peaceful bro anyways


i stay with my point: celebreties often surround themself with an entourage of "friends" whose only purpose is to suck the dick of the celeb and shower him in compliments

forum validation is the same just at the very end of the spectrum


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 9, 2019)

You seem a bit hyped. Calm down


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Calm down


@nattycel


----------



## androidcel (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> you should only read this if youre psl rating over 4/10


my psl rating is lower than 4


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I am above 4psl and I’m still not reading this shit


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> my psl rating is lower than 4



Boyo send me a pic in PM ?
I want to see if your actually that subhuman


----------



## androidcel (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Boyo send me a pic in PM ?
> I want to see if your actually that subhuman


maybe tomorrow, im high inbif af. @battlefieldincel can confirm that i have one of worst side profiles of this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> maybe tomorrow, im high inbif af. @battlefieldincel can confirm that i have one of worst side profiles of this forum.


When are you gonna change your avi back to orb, I hate looking at that ugly face everywhere on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> maybe tomorrow, im high inbif af. @battlefieldincel can confirm that i have one of worst side profiles of this forum.


Yes, his side is very


----------



## androidcel (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> When are you gonna change your avi back to orb, I hate looking at that ugly face everywhere on this forum


When im @Arceus300 maxxed



battlefieldincel said:


> Yes, his side is very


Only BSSO can fix it because genio can't give that much projection.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> When are you gonna change your avi back to orb, I hate looking at that ugly face everywhere on this forum


This forum needs an orb poster ngl


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 9, 2019)

@rickfoley how do you escape need of fake/quick dopamine validation to fuel motivation of grinding for real validation?


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

keep raging boyos






like they say in germany: only dogs you hit start barking


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> When im @Arceus300 maxxed


When can I expect this to be complete? Anyway since your username is androidcel you should have a nier automata avi with me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> keep raging boyos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Literally nobody is worked up here. You're the narcy here.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Just a shit thread tbh 


rickfoley said:


> keep raging boyos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## androidcel (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> When can I expect this to be complete? Anyway since your username is androidcel you should have a nier automata avi with me
> View attachment 19194


Was just fucking around, im too incel to become slayer as @Arceus300


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Was just fucking around, im too incel to become slayer as @Arceus300


Then change your avatar to what I suggested since you'll never amount to the greatness of arckek


----------



## androidcel (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Then change your avatar to what I suggested since you'll never amount to the greatness of arckek


I will change it back to orb


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> it was too peaceful bro anyways
> 
> 
> i stay with my point: celebreties often surround themself with an entourage of "friends" whose only purpose is to suck the dick of the celeb and shower him in compliments
> ...


Listen dude just admit you lost and realize you don't know anything about me or the others here. You just look like a dumbass at this point


----------



## Tony (Feb 9, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Yes, his side is very


confmedcel


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> confmedcel


Tbh


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> I will change it back to orb


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Literally nobody is worked up here. You're the narcy here.




that happened bro - i literally have probably the most social personality here. im not narcissistic at all. nor do i have any form of any other antisocial personality disorder.

even this thread is meant in a helpful way but the narcissism is just too strong so ofc any kind of criticism triggers the shit out of the said person


and just look how many replies this shit thread got in a few minutes on this small ass forum

keep coping

nibba and his dick sucking orbiters got triggered hard


i almost expect "brutal“ and over the top "revenge" reactions too


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> that happened bro - i literally have probably the most social personality here. im not narcissistic at all. nor do i have any form of any other antisocial personality disorder.
> 
> 
> and just look how many replies this shit thread got in a few minutes on this small ass forum
> ...


I'm pretty sure I am more social than you are. And good luck trying to trigger me, you haven't done it and I doubt you will be able to.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> that happened bro - i literally have probably the most social personality here. im not narcissistic at all. nor do i have any form of any other antisocial personality disorder.
> 
> 
> and just look how many replies this shit thread got in a few minutes on this small ass forum
> ...



Most threads get a decent amount of replies though ...


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> nibba and his dick sucking orbiters got triggered hard


Indeed. Disgusting nibba male orbiters on this site @dogtown @androidcel etc go suck nibbas dick more


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Indeed. Disgusting nibba male orbiters on this site @dogtown @androidcel etc go suck nibbas dick more



JFL, at what point did I suck his dick. 

Saying a thread is to long is now orbiting...

Go rope you subhuman I mog you so hard you inbred fuck


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL, at what point did I suck his dick.
> 
> Saying a thread is to long is now orbiting...
> 
> Go rope you subhuman I mog you so hard you inbred fuck


Seen your pic you look like a subhuman lmao especially your nose you mog nothing. And yes you orbit nibba i've seen it "uhuhuh yes nibba i believe everything u say you are so tall and powerful and have the most likes in this forum and posts you are so great" I swear this is you. Bunch of disgusting nibba orbiters in this site. Also dogtown: ROPE!


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> This kind of a piss poor attempt to call me out when you don't even know me


legit lol I come here for interaction with like minded people, sure I could be at the bar/club 12 hours a day chasing pussy (or validation lmao) but what's the point?

jfl at this guy thinking the only reason a gl person could be here is to fish for validation lol, I'd rather talk to the average user here than the average person irl


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Indeed. Disgusting nibba male orbiters on this site @dogtown @androidcel etc go suck nibbas dick more


I think you're jealous of arcbrah because I acknowledge him and not u


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Most threads get a decent amount of replies though ...



in that time. be honest bro


i dont visit this forum often. so much is true.

but it was already enough to see that this place is more than all a very cheap source of narcissistic supply for some people

very comfy indeed but not beneficial in the long run


dont shoot the messenger.

just sharing my observations in a helpful way


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> legit lol I come here for interaction with like minded people, sure I could be at the bar/club 12 hours a day chasing pussy (or validation lmao) but what's the point?
> 
> jfl at this guy thinking the only reason a gl person could be here is to fish for validation lol, I'd rather talk to the average user here than the average person irl


Yeah I come here to shoot the shit with my Bros and embarrass arcbrah ?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Seen your pic you look like a subhuman lmao especially your nose you mog nothing. And yes you orbit nibba i've seen it "uhuhuh yes nibba i believe everything u say you are so tall and powerful and have the most likes in this forum and posts you are so great" I swear this is you. Bunch of disgusting nibba orbiters in this site. Also dogtown: ROPE!


jfl if you think you mog dogtown, he's not even fully developed and mogs you to the moon and back


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Listen dude just admit you lost and realize you don't know anything about me or the others here. You just look like a dumbass at this point



he's not attacking or calling you out, he doesnt give a fuck, point of thread was attention cuz he was bored. he wanted to enrage ppl and he got it. he believes what he says, also tbh non-narcies wouldn't actually get triggered at being called narcy, like they wouldn't care so much about their virtual image in such an outcast forum


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I think you're jealous of arcbrah because I acknowledge him and not u





Nibba said:


> I think you're jealous of arcbrah because I acknowledge him and not u


You know its true that you have a bunch of friends and orbiters here


dotacel said:


> jfl if you think you mog dogtown, he's not even fully developed and mogs you to the moon and back


From the pics ive seen he definitely doesnt mog me not even close. Obviously you will say he mogs me since he is a friend of yours and im hatted on this site as i said 0 objectivity so go rope subhuman


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I think you're jealous of arcbrah because I acknowledge him and not u




bro you said you are studying (ofc its obvious you were too triggered by some internet stranger to just let go..which just show how deep the problem actually is)

give your claim some credibility bro

study for your chem exam. it is the right, rationa decision.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Seen your pic you look like a subhuman lmao especially your nose you mog nothing. And yes you orbit nibba i've seen it "uhuhuh yes nibba i believe everything u say you are so tall and powerful and have the most likes in this forum and posts you are so great" I swear this is you. Bunch of disgusting nibba orbiters in this site. Also dogtown: ROPE!



Not even debatable I mog you so hard. The only noticeable flaw I have is my nose and undereye support I certain lighting. Plz rope


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> bro you said you are studying (ofc its obvious you were too triggered by some internet stranger to just let go..which just show how deep the problem actually is)
> 
> give your claim some credibility bro
> 
> study for your chem exam. it is the right, rationa decision.


HE thinks ppl are jealous of his attention who gives a fuk abot this nibba guy lmao just his retarded orbiters on this site


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Seen your pic you look like a subhuman lmao especially your nose you mog nothing. And yes you orbit nibba i've seen it "uhuhuh yes nibba i believe everything u say you are so tall and powerful and have the most likes in this forum and posts you are so great" I swear this is you. Bunch of disgusting nibba orbiters in this site. Also dogtown: ROPE!



This shit is the greatest cope since Christianity


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> jfl if you think you mog dogtown, he's not even fully developed and mogs you to the moon and back



He does


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> You know its true that you have a bunch of friends and orbiters here
> 
> From the pics ive seen he definitely doesnt mog me not even close. Obviously you will say he mogs me since he is a friend of yours and im hatted on this site as i said 0 objectivity so go rope subhuman


lmao doesn't matter that he's my friend, his 15 y/o undeveloped ass mogs you hard just based on eye area alone, and so do I, jfl at calling me subhuman you BUG EYED *CUCK*


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

and the thread keeps growing and growing


bros if you want to go full aspie mode i posted a fake pic of me in another forum


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> lmao doesn't matter that he's my friend, his 15 y/o undeveloped ass mogs you hard just based on eye area alone, and so do I, jfl at calling me subhuman you BUG EYED *CUCK*


Lmao i will challenge both of u to mogging contest when my hair is grown out gonna mog both off you into oblivion utter subhumans


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> You know its true that you have a bunch of friends and orbiters here
> 
> From the pics ive seen he definitely doesnt mog me not even close. Obviously you will say he mogs me since he is a friend of yours and im hatted on this site as i said 0 objectivity so go rope subhuman



JFL what picture have you even seen of me, btw I don’t post frauded pictures like you


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Seen your pic you look like a subhuman lmao especially your nose you mog nothing.


What a cope.


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> lmao doesn't matter that he's my friend, his 15 y/o undeveloped ass mogs you hard just based on eye area alone, and so do I, jfl at calling me subhuman you BUG EYED *CUCK*




imagine writing this down in an unironically way

when you imagine that people 100 years ago fought in wars and were married with 17...

fck


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> What a cope.


just lol at this guy thinking he's a male model with that eye area and that nose

forward growth coper


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> maybe tomorrow, im high inbif af. @battlefieldincel can confirm that i have one of worst side profiles of this forum.


We have been friends for a long time here. Send me too. Trust me I won't judge my profile is not good either.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

rickfoley said:


> imagine writing this down in an unironically way
> 
> when you imagine that people 100 years ago fought in wars and were married with 17...
> 
> fck


shush, you're getting boring, go troll somewhere else


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he's not attacking or calling you out, he doesnt give a fuck, point of thread was attention cuz he was bored. he wanted to enrage ppl and he got it. he believes what he says, also tbh non-narcies wouldn't actually get triggered at being called narcy, like they wouldn't care so much about their virtual image in such an outcast forum


Lol if you think I'm mad I just like humiliating retards that havent achieved shit in their life. I've achieved more in 19 years than anyone else has in this whole forum combined except maybe justchris


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> just lol at this guy thinking he's a male model with that eye area and that nose
> 
> forward growth coper


JFL. But at least he isn't wallowing in self pity haha.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> just lol at this guy thinking he's a male model with that eye area and that nose
> 
> forward growth coper


bet your recessed


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 9, 2019)

like the point of these websites is to get information for the real life validation we all want and by people emphasizing on their status/image by mog contests n shit and just being better than others, it all becomes a joke in itself.
like its crazy ironic how you come to this site to escape actual copes all the bluepilled sheeps do to feed their validation-hunger from fake sources just to see people who "understand how all those normie shit isnt gna make u happy" end up acting in ways normies would do on this forum, just literally end up coping while believing they escaped the copes

i see the guys point with this thread, however it was unnecessary to call @Nibba out personally tbh


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> shush, you're getting boring, go troll somewhere else




allright then


i wish everyone including my local narcissist nibba a pleasent evening/day whatever i hope all your dreams come true

xoxo

love you all


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JFL. But at least he isn't wallowing in self pity haha.


better to be aware of your flaws and try to fix them instead of being delusional, the latter never ends well


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol if you think I'm mad I just like humiliating retards that havent achieved shit in their life. I've achieved more in 19 years than anyone else has in this whole forum combined except maybe justchris



"I've achieved more in 19 years than anyone else has in this whole forum combined except maybe justchris" 

when you write smth like this, you literally prove his point


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> better to be aware of your flaws and try to fix them instead of being delusional, the latter never ends well


I agree. He's delusional at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> bet your recessed


I'm recessed and have gotten more female attention in the past year than you'll see in your entire life, bug eyes


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I'm recessed and have gotten more female attention in the past year than you'll see in your entire life, bug eyes


HAHAHA what a cope, slayer vs recessed incel called dotacel. send me your profile


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> HAHAHA what a cope, slayer vs recessed incel called dotacel. send me your profile



JFL this is ironic you haven’t posted a single non frauded photo


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL this is ironic you haven’t posted a single non frauded photo


unironically calling himself a "slayer"


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> like the point of these websites is to get information for the real life validation we all want and by people emphasizing on their status/image by mog contests n shit and just being better than others, it all becomes a joke in itself.
> like its crazy ironic how you come to this site to escape actual copes all the bluepilled sheeps do to feed their validation-hunger from fake sources just to see people who "understand how all those normie shit isnt gna make u happy" end up acting in ways normies would do on this forum, just literally end up coping while believing he escaped the copes
> 
> i see the guys point with this thread, however it was unnecessary to call @Nibba out personally tbh




honestly i couldnt care less about nibba. he seem like a decent dude, is obviously good looking and should do what makes him happy (even though its probably not a good idea to spam this kind of forum with pics - especially if you have the drive to be someone succesful later in life - bc the internet never forgets)

its just that he has a very exposed position here and that the dick sucking of his entourage gets very obvious even if you dont visit this forum very often.

was the easiest and fastest way to trigger people.


okay bros

xoxo


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> unironically calling himself a "slayer"


Ye i slay, you mad? GOt 3 on rotation atm jelly disgusting video game coper. go play some dota recessed kid


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Lmao i will challenge both of u to mogging contest when my hair is grown out gonna mog both off you into oblivion utter subhumans



Cope your hair won’t fix your shit eye area and Jews nose


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

"its just that he has a very exposed position here and that the dick sucking gets very obvious even if you dont visit this forum very often."
@dogtown


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> "its just that he has a very exposed position here and that the dick sucking gets very obvious even if you dont visit this forum very often."
> @dogtown



Cope more


Me calling you subhuman makes me an orbiter???


----------



## kobecel (Feb 9, 2019)

Absolute Cope
You realize most gl guys don't really spend a lot of time,maybe half an hour a day at best.
Also this forum has very valuable information and btw chasing validation in real life isn't better than chasing validation online

Faggot


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope more
> 
> 
> Me calling you subhuman makes me an orbiter???


Seen u sucking his dick like many others like @TRUE_CEL you guys are disgusting "nibba is such a big handsome man i must please him because he has so much status in this forum with 12000 posts and 6000 likes i want him to like me"


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Seen u sucking his dick like many others like @TRUE_CEL you guys are disgusting "nibba is such a big handsome man i must please him because he has so much status in this forum with 12000 posts and 6000 likes i want him to like me"



Caring about likes .......


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Ye i slay, you mad? GOt 3 on rotation atm jelly disgusting video game coper. go play some dota recessed kid


nice larp, no one that's as desperate for validation as you is a slayer, you're an insecure virgin and to make up for your insecurities you convince yourself that you "mog" incels that are actually making an effort to change their lives for the better

honestly, you're no better than inceltears users, stop coping, you can have gigachad's lower third, you'd still be barely above average at best with your bug eyes


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Caring about likes .......
> 
> 
> View attachment 19206


https://streamable.com/gx0qd everyone except people in his "looksmax friendzone circle" understands this is the case. He's like the big king and you guys are dancing arund him for attention and defending him due to his forum status. Sad tosee. Anyways im done arguing now keep sucking on that nibba dikc.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> https://streamable.com/gx0qd everyone except people in his "looksmax friendzone circle" understands this is the case. He's like the big king and you guys are dancing arund him for attention and defending him due to his forum status. Sad tosee. Anyways im done arguing now keep sucking on that nibba dikc.



Cope with your subhumananity no one cares


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Seen u sucking his dick like many others like @TRUE_CEL you guys are disgusting "nibba is such a big handsome man i must please him because he has so much status in this forum with 12000 posts and 6000 likes i want him to like me"


Cope.


----------



## nattycel (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> @nattycel


I missed u Gvng supreme leader


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

nattycel said:


> I missed u Gvng supreme leader


I didn't expect a response 

Anyway that era has ended. It's been disbanded.


----------



## nattycel (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I didn't expect a response
> 
> Anyway that era has ended. It's been disbanded.


Gvng era was fun times. We should come up with a new crew soon lol


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

nattycel said:


> Gvng era was fun times. We should come up with a new crew soon lol


Well for now you should rock a nier automata avi with me





Very similar to you're other avi


----------



## nattycel (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Well for now you should rock a nier automata avi with me
> View attachment 19252
> 
> Very similar to you're other avi


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> https://streamable.com/gx0qd everyone except people in his "looksmax friendzone circle" understands this is the case. He's like the big king and you guys are dancing arund him for attention and defending him due to his forum status. Sad tosee. Anyways im done arguing now keep sucking on that nibba dikc.










lmao at the vid. pure gold


----------



## qwep (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Are you saying I'm not? You don't even know what I look like you autist


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> View attachment 19282


Why the fuck do you keep posting this ugly piece of shit


----------



## qwep (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Why the fuck do you keep posting this ugly piece of shit


"Not a 4/10"
"Ugly piece of shit"


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> "Not a 4/10"
> "Ugly piece of shit"


Why don't you stop posting someone who looks nothing like me and post your face you ugly little faggot.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> View attachment 19282


reminds me of one of my friends from high school. He was truly an incel. Im not an incel.


----------



## qwep (Feb 9, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> reminds me of one of my friends from high school. He was truly an incel. Im not an incel.


Damn bro its over for psychonaut then


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> Damn bro its over for psychonaut then


not really i know incels whos looks matched with female incels. Hes actually one of them but i believe its because his parents are loaded. He pulled up in an M3 in high school.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> Damn bro its over for psychonaut then


What the fuck are you even saying. There's literally no resemblance whatsoever.  I think you're actually retarded.


----------



## nattycel (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> Damn bro its over for psychonaut then


You don't want gvng on your case buddy

apologize now and we will let it go


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

nattycel said:


> You don't want gvng on your case buddy
> 
> apologize now and we will let it go


Like I even care about this stupid troll. Lol I've gotten more female attention than he will get in his whole pathetic life.


----------



## qwep (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Like I even care about this stupid troll. Lol I've gotten more female attention than he will get in his whole pathetic life.


 whos the khhv here


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 9, 2019)

banned


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> whos the khhv here


What does that have to do with anything? It's because I stay in my house all day. You on the other hand spend time out irl and still get nothing.


----------



## qwep (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> What does that have to do with anything? It's because I stay in my house all day. You on the other hand spend time out irl and still get nothing.


Damn bro i didnt realise just go outside game was legit


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 9, 2019)

*over for narcy 5/10 gymcel frauders tbh *


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 9, 2019)

Not a single word. XD


----------



## Socrates (Jun 9, 2019)

*read every word*


----------

